# Helen Lust



## JennyB (Nov 20, 2010)

Scott Uzzel has just informed us that the great pony breeder from New Jersey, Helen Lust has passed away. How truly sad this is. She was wonderful Lady. I or Scott will add more when we get that information to you on her obituary

Condolences, Prayers and Blessings,
















Mel & Jenny


----------



## minih (Nov 20, 2010)

With sympathy and prayers for her family.


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

Here is Helen's Obituary and a link to sign her Legacy guestbook. I am sure she is talking ponies to her husband and friends in heaven. Godspeed Helen until we see you again with our Glorious Father!

 

Your Friends forever 





Jenny & Mel


----------



## JennyB (Nov 30, 2010)

JennyB said:


> Here is Helen's Obituary and a link to sign her Legacy guestbook. I am sure she is talking ponies to her husband and friends in heaven. Godspeed Helen until we see you again with our Glorious Father!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry forgot the link!

Helen Lust


----------



## Slagle (Nov 30, 2010)

Helen was a special lady. She had alot of knowledge of the ponies. She is one of the last of the past. She had given us Lusts Main Attraction. He has produced several very nice offsprings. He is 34" tall. He has a full brother that my parents have Lusts Par Excellence. They are both 100% arenosa. Helen had just called mom about 3 weeks ago to visit and check on the boys. She would call mom about once a month for an update and just to talk ponies. What a special lady. She is missed. I am very proud of my little guy like she was. Tracey


----------



## bfogg (Dec 28, 2010)

I used to talk with Helen at least once a week. What an amazing woman! She knew ponies! And she loved her ponies!

But at least once before we hung up she would mention how much she wanted to be with Charlie. She told me how she asked God how long are you going to keep me down here without my Charlie?

It might sound wrong but when I heard she had passed over I was glad.I feel she is finally where she wants to be.

What an amazing couple they were.

God keep them close.

Bonnie


----------

